# Clomid & Metformin- advice, please :)



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Really I guess I'm just looking for others who are on or who have been on the 2 meds together..

What se? Is af different to your norm? Does it affect your LP? Did you get your BFP? [where Clomid didn't work on it's own for you] and so on..

Thanks,
L Xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi chick 
well ive got pcos and was perscribed metformin and clomid but the first month clomid didnt work for me but the second month when i added metformin i had 2 follicals so i guess in my experience it did work but i no longer take metformin as it made me so ill i thought it was worse than clomid and that was bad enougth...i was ok when i took 500mg but they up it to 1000mg then 1500mg and that was it then...the side effects were being sick,the runs(sorry tmi)  and i felt so tired...i just slept and slept....the good thing i found is i lost loads of weight...but ive put it back on now ...the cons did change me over to metformin slow relese 500mg and they are much better...but im going to stop that now as im starting the no smokeing program ive got these new tablets out and the doctor says they make you sick but the thought of a *** does make you feel sick and make you queasey...so i say it couldnt be worse than wot ive already been on  (clomid) i think if you can take clomid you can take anything   ...good luck hunny i think its worth giveing it a shoot...i hope it works for you...my cons says it works together better than clomid alone


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hiya, Im on both meds. 150mgs of clomid and 1500 metformin tabs! I found with the 2 of them together it lenghtened my LP by 3 days. Im now a 35 day cycle. The side effects for me were a bit much at the start but they all passed and Ive been on both meds for 4 cycles now... Heres to our BFP's soon


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey there, Itake 1500mg metformin ans 100mg of clomid currently, i have previously done 6 months of this corse of medications and this is my second go Im on month 4, fingers crossed.  I didnt find much side effects from the metformin (didnt get the runs or nausea and sickness) however I know girls who do have these symptoms and I really feel for them.  Not sure if this helps you much but I have been taking it for so long now, its all a little fuzzy in the begginging. good luck to you   You can only try with a leap of faith.  I'll put out some positive thoughts for you xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Ive been taking metformin for ages also and I was just wondering are you very good at taking the tablets 3 times a day? I find that the longer Im on them I might take 2 one day and 3 the next and maybe 1 the next... Im very relaxed about taking them and I really should start taking them 3 times a day like prescibed shouldnt i? My symptoms werent that bad either and Ive none now... Also if you were to get pregnant or should I say when you get pregnant   would you keep taking them? because they're supposed to be good for preventing miscarriage!!


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

yep I agree, I have to confess - I am a bit laid back about taking my metfromin too, I just forget!! at the begginging I took them at the same time every day but now, sometimes three, sometimes, two and sometimes one  need to get a grip on that  not sure about when I get pregnant - my doc says to stop staright away, but I'll ask again


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well we'll both have to start taking it 3 times a day!! ok?? Cos I do get annoyed with myself when I forget. and when I get  BFN Im so gutted and annoyed that I dont take ANY tablets and I think its like a rebellion against the fertility drugs  !! Its all so draining at times isnt it...


----------



## rachel 500 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm on both, only been taking both for 2 months. Currently taking 1000mg met and 50mg clomid, although dose of clomid increasing next month.  And i'm still taking the right amount everyday 
My con told me to take the met last thing at night, which i do and it seems to work for me. At first my se were nausea in the morning, slight loss of appetite (although not enough to make me loose weight ) and what i think is called met bum on here  oh and i kept burping all the time! These have now stopped, but when i tried increasing met to 1500mg i felt terrible so decided to decrease it again. 
As for stopping it, my con has said he wants me to keeping taking met until i'm 12 weeks pregnant. So i could be taking it for a long time yet!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, girls 

Hmm, as soon as I finished my Clomid, I forgot about the Mt. Oops. I'm getting better at remembering to take them though!

Metbum lol.. I was warned about that, too. Not experienced it myself yet, though moving swiftly from being [tmi] constipated one day, to being on the loo constantly the next, may pass as a form of 'Metbum'? Not pleasant, but not the end of the world, either.

Anyone noticed their libido increase while on Met??


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Serenfach, Yes my libido has definitely increased!! I didnt know why but it can only be a good thing in our situation  ! Although I find that after ov my libido drops alot, like I cant be bothered!! Have to start taking my metformin more regularly!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Hope 

My libido is all over the flamin place now  We need to BMS tonight and tomorrow morning [ we've followed the 'once every other day' rule for 4 months in a row [DH has low motility, so the clinic suggested once every other day] and it hasn't worked, so bugger it.. were trying it differently this cycle   ] Anyway, the point I'm trying to get to, is that I'm not in the mood now lol.. typical! I don't think I have a choice in the matter though somehow.

I've read here time and time again how the girls' DP's/DH's feel under pressure or get sick of BMS etc - I don't think I could ever say that about my DH - he's up for it constantly, any time, anywhere, no matter what. Mind you, once.. a few months back.. he did say he was 'too tired after work' and he came out with that little nugget about an hour after a ttc discussion, so I know he feels the pressure at least sometimes, love him.

Hope everyone here is doing ok.. babydust to you all


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

LOL... That always happens to me. For some reason the day I ov or day before I turn into a crazy person and end up argueing.... hormones drive me  !!! This is the first month I used an opk and when I got a smiley face we were after having a fight and I just made up with him to get my wicked way!! lol.... lots of babydust to you xxxxxxx


----------

